# Incredible Store-Bought Cube



## JemFish (Jan 30, 2015)

It's general knowledge in the speedcubing community that store-bought cubes can never be trusted. Today I was in a random store when I found some cubes that were dirt-cheap, about 2.5 dollars. I assumed that because they weren't of the big brands like Moyu, Dayan, etc., they were like the horrible Rubik's brand. But no, when I tried them I was completely blown away, and they felt very much like the Moyu Sulong. They are blazing fast and very smooth, and so far I haven't had any pops yet. Corner cutting was OK. The brand was: Miniso, which is a Japanese brand of cheap products, ranging from ladies' perfume to lense-less glasses, and yes, including speedcubes.

*EDIT*: I must have been asleep when I wrote this - after using it for a while and comparing it to the Dayan Zhanchi and the Moyu Sulong, I think the corner cutting is better than both.

*EDIT*: here are some photos of the Miniso cubes.

Miniso cube disassembled:


The box the the Miniso cube came in:


Note: the white 'stickers' aren't in fact stickers. When I bought the cubes, the sides which were supposed to be white were actually covered in black stickers, so all I had to do was peel them off, and voila, here I had white faces.

I'm going to be using one of them as my main speedcube, with the Dayan Zhanchi remaining as my main BLD cube.

Tell me what you think, and for anyone here who has been impressed with a store-bought cube, feel free to post about that.

~ JemFish

(P.S. I was very close to buying a Shengshou 5x5, but I'm glad I didn't, because I could have bought 7 of those Miniso cubes for that price, which will be worth it for my future MBLD practice.)


----------



## Myachii (Jan 30, 2015)

JemFish said:


> It's general knowledge in the speedcubing community that store-bought cubes can never be trusted. Today I was in a random store when I found some cubes that were dirt-cheap, about 2.5 dollars. I assumed that because they weren't of the big brands like Moyu, Dayan, etc., they were like the horrible Rubik's brand. But no, when I tried them I was completely blown away, and they felt very much like the Moyu Sulong. They are blazing fast and very smooth, and so far I haven't had any pops yet. Corner cutting was OK. The brand was: Miniso, which is a Japanese brand of cheap products, ranging from ladies' perfume to lense-less glasses, and yes, including speedcubes.
> 
> I'm going to be using one of them as my main speedcube, with the Dayan Zhanchi remaining as my main BLD cube.
> 
> ...



Get a bunch now just in case they stop selling them.
Could you also make a video? I'm very intrigued.


----------



## deKassu (Jan 30, 2015)

Interesting indeed... I must also ask for a video demonstration. I wonder will re-sellers will buy an abundance of these and start re-selling them? Doubtful, since it isnt a "real" cubing brand but may be still possible.


----------



## CuBouz (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd guess the cube is one of the Chinese ones rebranded because Miniso itself is practically Chinese. They seem to represent themselves as Japanese, claiming they were founded by a Japanese but in reality they aren't.


----------



## jms (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm going to buy 100 Miniso asap.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

In my local stores they sell stickerless dayan guhong. a lot of non cubers seems to have it.


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

deKassu said:


> Interesting indeed... I must also ask for a video demonstration. I wonder will re-sellers will buy an abundance of these and start re-selling them? Doubtful, since it isnt a "real" cubing brand but may be still possible.




Hey, it is possible.

OK, I'll try to make a video, but don't expect it any time soon 'cause I'm not into that stuff.

These Miniso cubes were either designed to be really good for speedcubers, but that's unlikely because of the range of products they sell, or that they copied another brand, probably Moyu, and somehow the result was this incredible, dirt-cheap cube. They also might have been re-branded, which is possible, but they don't feel like any other cube I know. It's a shame no one knows about these things.

(OK, I'm going to start a business - I'm going to order 200 of these cubes and then sell them to the speedsolving community, shaming all the big brands. Nah, just kidding...)


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 31, 2015)

Comparison to Guanlong?


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

brian724080 said:


> Comparison to Guanlong?



I have no idea because I don't have one.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 31, 2015)

Photos of interior mech plz


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Photos of interior mech plz



I'll do that as soon as I get home this afternoon.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2015)

I am by no means experienced with cube identification, but to me it looks like a yulong or a newisland phoenix. Probably yulong though.


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm 90% sure it's a Guanlong. It even has the blue moyu core.


----------



## CrackTaxi (Jan 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm 90% sure it's a Guanlong. It even has the blue moyu core.



This. It's a GuanLong. Identical pieces, even the slit in the base of the corner...


----------



## Jont828 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, that cube is definitely a GuanLong.


----------



## ensigndan (Feb 1, 2015)

Look just like the YJ -long cubes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Just so you know you need to put stickers on the 'white' side to make it/them comp legal.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 2, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Just so you know you need to put stickers on the 'white' side to make it/them comp legal.



Yep; got some extra stickers from the Dayan Zhanchi that I bought, and will use that.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I was close... yulong, guanlong, chilong, sulong, all look the same to me.


----------

